# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Nikola One, Nikola Two, Nikola Tre, electric trucks, Nikola Corporation, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nikola Corporation

nikolamotor.com/two-fcev

nikolamotor.com/tre-bev

----------


## Airicist

Nikola Motor Company unveiling - Official video

Dec 1, 2016




> On December 1, 2016, Nikola Motor Company unveiled its electric sleeper semi-truck, the Nikola One. In addition to unveiling the Nikola One, Nikola made several other monumental announcements including: a partnership with Ryder, granting Nikola owners access to their over 800 service and warranty locations across the United States and Canada, 364 planned Nikola Hydrogen Stations across the United States and Canada, a $1 Billion manufacturing facility, the Nikola Shipments software, and The Nikola Two, the electric day cab semi-truck.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nikola One, America's first hydrogen-powered semi, is straight outta the future"
With a claimed range of 1,200 miles and massive amounts of emissions-free power, could the Nikola One revolutionize trucking?

by Emme Hall
December 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nikola Motor Company - Nikola Two unveiling

Published on Apr 16, 2019




> Nikola Motor Company is proud to present the all-new Nikola Two. Built with the most advanced technology, the Nikola Two is 100 percent zero emissions with hydrogen power that enables a more sustainable solution.

----------


## Airicist

Nikola Motor Company - Nikola World Nikola Two truck demos

Published on May 7, 2019




> Nikola Motor Company unveils the Nikola Two trucks doing a live demonstration for the first time in front of a public audience at our Nikola World event that took place on April 17th, 2019 at Westworld of Scottsdale.

----------

